# Hello. What's the appropriate forum for help identifying a bomber crew?



## Syd Midnight (Mar 2, 2013)

A friend of mine bought an exquisitely framed photo at a flea market of a B-24 crew. It's a but worse for the wear but was obviously once a treasured keepsake. He'd like to find any crew members or relatives who'd want a copy (it was the frame he was after), unfortunately there's no identifying marks on or in the photo, it's an unpainted B-24 with the number "19". I scanned it with a digital microscope but none of the writing in the photo is legible besides the words "U.S. Army Air [Force?]", which doesn't narrow it down much!

I've had a lifelong fascination with WW2 aircraft, but I'd qualify as a rank amateur on these forums, it never became a hobby for me. I know there were probably 1,000 B-29s that fit this description, so I'm looking for any assistance from pros who might be able to narrow it down to a squadron or group.







As for myself, I live near Cleveland Ohio, and am more of a B-17 fan myself. Though after reading Under a Bombers Moon I wonder what the Short Stirling could have done if the Ministry of Defense had chosen to develop it instead of the mighty Lancaster. That book features the story of a Stirling surviving a jaw-dropping amount of punishment, Lancasters doing some wing-cracking evasive maneuvers, and a Heinkel pilot's adventures when using early ejection seats.

I don't have a favorite fighter, though P-47s make for my favorite stories because they didn't mind taking a few hits. I think the Boulton-Paul Defiant was the prettiest fighter... I know it couldn't win a dogfight with a duck, but I think it was a gorgeous looking bird, turret and all.

Syd


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 2, 2013)

DELETED.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2013)

Welcome aboard Syd.


----------

